# Puuuuurrrrr



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey everyone. I'm new to the forum. My name is Heather and I'm from Illinois. I have 4 cats at my parents house and a new kitten at my house. (Check out my Avatar...that is him, Oliver). I loved looking at all the cat pics...I tried posting mine but it didn't work. I'm still working on figuring out why. Just wanted to say hey!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey, Welcome to CatForum! You're not that far from me! I'm in Ohio


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and cute kitten!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Heather welcome to the forum!


----------



## carealicious (Nov 2, 2003)

Oliver looks a lot like my cat Casey, at least in the face.

Welcome to the forum. I'm new too!


----------

